# compromise



## confusednikki=)

Ano sa Tagalog ang *compromise*? Paano po natin gagamitin ito sa Tagalog sentence?
Is it like an agreement/ kasunduan/kompromiso?


It was what people wanted to hear,and i *compromised* the truth to the people in my church.


Salamat


----------



## Inglip

I am not a native speaker, but according to my translation book, compromise translates to kompromiso.

Compromise means to make an agreement where one person/side gives up part of their demands.

So in your sentence the speaker tells the Church some information, but doesn't tell them the whole truth, because it's what the people of the Church wanted to hear. So the agreement was that the speaker will tell the Church information, and the demand he/she gave up was telling the Church the whole truth.


----------



## confusednikki=)

Thanks Inglip.
So sa sentence na ito,
*Compromised nutrition increases the risk of infection and prolongs recovery from acute illness.*  ang sabi ni Owlman ay "inadequate/insufficient nutrition". 

Naintindihan ko na.And since i'm still confused,i have many more questions coming..hahaha


Maraming Salamat Inglip.

Have a nice day


----------



## Inglip

Compromise is a confusing word to understand. It essentially has two very similar meanings.

1. To reach and *agreement/settlement* that didn't *fulfill all the original demands* of one or more people/sides. Example: I wanted a blue car, but my wife wanted red. So we compromised on green which we both like. _So the husband and wife both got a colour they like, but they didn't fulfill the original demand that was to get their favorite colour.They compromised on the colour of their car._ 

2. It can also mean to *expose/jeopardise*. Example: I compromised the houses security. _So the house was exposed to dangers such as burglary and the safety of the occupants where jepodised._

*"Compromised nutrition increases the risk of infection and prolongs recovery from acute illness."

*In you *newest* sentence, compromised is used in the *second* meaning. So the health of the body was compromised i.e. it was *exposed* to infection, and the recovery from acute illness was *jepodised*, which was a result of *inadequate/insufficient* nutrition. But compromise *doesn't literally* mean inadequate/insufficient.


----------



## DotterKat

As used in your initial text, *compromise* (in the sense of a _concession or reducing the quality or value of something_) does translate to *kompromiso*.  I would translate your original English text as:

"It was what people wanted to hear and I compromised the truth to the people in my Church."

_Dahil iyon ang gusto nilang marinig, *kinompromiso* ko ang katotohanan sa harap ng mga mananamba ng aking simbahan._


----------



## Scherle

I agree with DotterKat


----------



## idle

Sa tingin ko kapag nagagamit ang salitang "kompromiso"  sa Tagalog mas marami ang nakakaintindi ng kahulugan nito bilang "kasunduan". 

"It was what people wanted to hear and I compromised the truth to the people in my Church."

Sa palagay ko po mas maiintindihan ang ganitong pangungusap:
- Dahil iyon ang gusto nilang marinig, itinago ko ang buong katotohanan sa harap ng mga mananamba ng aking simbahan.


----------



## Scherle

idle said:


> Sa tingin ko kapag nagagamit ang salitang
> Sa palagay ko po mas maiintindihan ang ganitong pangungusap:
> - Dahil iyon ang gusto nilang marinig, itinago ko ang buong katotohanan sa harap ng mga mananamba ng aking simbahan.


 
Mas tama nga yata ang pagsasalin na iyong ginawa.


----------



## DotterKat

Maging pino man ang pagkakaiba sa mga sumusunod na pangungusap, naroon pa rin ito:

1)_*Itinago*_ ko ang *buong katotohanan*. I *hid */ *covered up* the *entire truth*. (I did not say the entire truth.)

2)_*Kinompromiso*_ ko ang katotohanan. I *compromised* the truth. I *equivocated about* the truth. I *quibbled with* the truth.


Pareho silang mga kasinungalingan, pero kapag sinabi mo na "_itinago ko ang buong katotohanan_" maari itong mangahulugan na:

1)Mayroon kang mga bagay na itinatago o hindi sinasabi --- itinatago mo _ang _*bahagi* ng katotohanan.
2)Itinatago mo ang *buong* katotohanan --- nanatili kang tahimik at walang imik, wala kang sinasabi tungkol sa iyong nalalaman. Ayon sa salita, _itinatago mo ang buong katotohanan_.

Kapag naman sinabi mo na _kinompromiso ko ang katotohanan_ (I compromised / equivocated about / quibbled with the truth), nagsisinungaling ka din, pero binibigyan mo ng katuwiran o "palamuti" ang iyong kabulaanan, (katuwiran na maari mong sabihin sa iba o itago sa iyong sarili upang mapatahimik ang iyong sariling konsensya).

Kung ang isang mananamba ay nagsisinungaling sa harapan ng kanyang mga kapwa mananamba, sa loob ng isang sagradong simbahan, mas marahil na *ibahin niya nang kaunti ang katotohanan *(compromise / equivocate about / quibble with the truth) kesa itago niya ang buong katotohanan (cover up the entire truth) dahil ang ganitong kasinungalingan ay magiging mas katanggap-tanggap o mas kapanipaniwala.

Tulad ng sinabi ko sa simula, ang pagakakaiba ay pino pero mayroong pagakakaiba ang dalawa.


----------



## Scherle

Ipagpaumanhin mo DotterKat. Hindi ko ibig ipakahulugan na mali ang *Kinompromiso*, iyon nga lamang para kasing hinango ang salitang ito sa salitang Kastila.


----------



## DotterKat

Wala kang dapat ipagpaumanhin. Ang pagpapalitan at pagsisiyasat ng mga kuro-kuro ay bahagi ng ating talakayan. Huwag lang nating kalimutan na maraming salitang Tagalog ay nagmula sa wikang Kastila, batid man natin ito o hindi. Halimbawa, mas marahil na ating maririnig ang pangungusap na:

Inilapag ko ang *libro* sa *mesa*, at umupo ako sa *silya*.

At hindi:

Inilapag ko ang *aklat* sa *hapag*, at umupo ako sa *salumpwit*.


Libro, mesa, silya --- mga salitang karaniwan sa Tagalog, ngunit nanggaling sa wikang Kastila.


----------



## Scherle

Tama ka riyan.


----------



## idle

DotterKat said:


> Maging pino man ang pagkakaiba sa mga sumusunod na pangungusap, naroon pa rin ito:
> 
> 1)_*Itinago*_ ko ang *buong katotohanan*. I *hid */ *covered up* the *entire truth*. (I did not say the entire truth.)
> 
> 2)_*Kinompromiso*_ ko ang katotohanan. I *compromised* the truth. I *equivocated about* the truth. I *quibbled with* the truth.
> 
> 
> Pareho silang mga kasinungalingan, pero kapag sinabi mo na "_itinago ko ang buong katotohanan_" maari itong mangahulugan na:
> 
> 1)Mayroon kang mga bagay na itinatago o hindi sinasabi --- itinatago mo _ang _*bahagi* ng katotohanan.
> 2)Itinatago mo ang *buong* katotohanan --- nanatili kang tahimik at walang imik, wala kang sinasabi tungkol sa iyong nalalaman. Ayon sa salita, _itinatago mo ang buong katotohanan_.
> 
> Kapag naman sinabi mo na _kinompromiso ko ang katotohanan_ (I compromised / equivocated about / quibbled with the truth), nagsisinungaling ka din, pero binibigyan mo ng katuwiran o "palamuti" ang iyong kabulaanan, (katuwiran na maari mong sabihin sa iba o itago sa iyong sarili upang mapatahimik ang iyong sariling konsensya).
> 
> Kung ang isang mananamba ay nagsisinungaling sa harapan ng kanyang mga kapwa mananamba, sa loob ng isang sagradong simbahan, mas marahil na *ibahin niya nang kaunti ang katotohanan *(compromise / equivocate about / quibble with the truth) kesa itago niya ang buong katotohanan (cover up the entire truth) dahil ang ganitong kasinungalingan ay magiging mas katanggap-tanggap o mas kapanipaniwala.
> 
> Tulad ng sinabi ko sa simula, ang pagakakaiba ay pino pero mayroong pagakakaiba ang dalawa.




Hehe magandang paliwanag, kaso sa "itinago ko ang buong katotohanan" sakop na rin nito ang paliwanag mo na maaring binigyan ng palamuti ang kabulaanan.


----------



## DotterKat

Sa kalawakan ng agwat sa gitna 
ng _*kabuuan *_at _*bahagi*_,
mapurol na gunting man ay kaya itong
mahati.

Bagkus, ang matalas na talim ay
kailangan upang matanto
ang makitid na puwang sa pagitan
ng _*ikompromiso *_at *itago.*


----------

